# What size rubber bands?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I've found those latex free topknot holding rubber bands in various sizes. How good are they? I read that 1/4 is best so you don't have to double it. I need something for her inch and a half hair blocking her vision and getting in her food. Thanks.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A lot of the latex free tend to be made with a harder. The 1/4 are a good size, but you do have to double them. I can't imagine you will get in a band that will stay without having to double it. Everyone has a preferred weight, but mine is light, since I think they do less damage.

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html

The lightest weight out there is the fine weight at Showoff. small bands The best bands, at the best prices. But they only come in black and yellow. 

As you can see on both Lainee and Showoff, they do offer even smaller bands, but even at the smallest size I still have to double. 

You will likely not ever find the right bands at a drug store, although when I started searching years ago I did get some from an orthodontist. :thumbsup:

Is her breeder local to you? I usually send off at least a small pack of bands with puppies to get folks started. Perhaps you might have gotten some in your puppy pack.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes my breeder sent some home with me. I use light in white I think they are a quarter inch my bag is not marked... & I forget. Got them from lainee.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't know there was a weight difference with the bands too. The heavier bands cause damage ? No I didn't get any bands.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought my 1/4 inch of ebay for $2 and they are clear. I do double knot it. They are perfect!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I got the size smaller than 1/4 from eBay. Let's hope they are good. Ruby, what type of coat is your pup? How old is she? I see a bunch of matts in my future.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> I got the size smaller than 1/4 from eBay. Let's hope they are good. Ruby, what type of coat is your pup? How old is she? I see a bunch of matts in my future.


Ruby has a silky coat. I'm not sure if she matts because I brush her twice a day and don't giver her hair the opportunity to Matt. She is 7 months


----------

